
Wikipedia case against NSA internet snooping returns to court - notscj
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/policy/courts/wikipedia-case-against-nsa-internet-snooping-returns-to-court
======
sarcasmatwork
Few questions after reading this:

Did NSA really stop the warrantless searches? They hinted in April they would.

What is NSA going to do with their Utah data center? Tax payers paid for it
right? [https://reason.com/video/nsa-utah-data-center-spying-
snowden...](https://reason.com/video/nsa-utah-data-center-spying-snowden-spy/)

James Clapper blatantly lied to Congress, is anything ever going to happen to
him?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGYn7ER5U_0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGYn7ER5U_0)

~~~
notscj
Clapper ran out the clock. 5-year statute of limitations hit last year

[https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2018/01/19/james-
clap...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2018/01/19/james-clappers-
perjury-dc-made-men-dont-get-charged-lying-congress-jonathan-turley-
column/1045991001/)

~~~
sarcasmatwork
Yeah I saw that. Did the last administration purposely not pursue because they
knew time would pass and he would get a pass based on statue of limitations?

What's crazy is he is trying to say he did not lie... wtf! Accountability for
ones actions is difficult for those in power.

[https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/mar/6/clapper-
deni...](https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/mar/6/clapper-denies-lying-
congress-nsa-surveillance/)

------
java-man
we must hold the government accountable.

